# new to rabbits



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

what kind of cover or hunting grounds should i look for for these bunnies? ive never seen a rabbit while out hunting.....EVER

is their a better time of day to go, or kind of weather :sad:


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

The thickest cover with briers you can find. Something that when you look at it you say to yourself " man I don't really want to walk thru that" LOL


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

MICooner is spot on with the cover. Also look along ditch banks and swamps edges that have good brush, cat tails, and grass cover. 

My preference for the time of day is more dependent on the weather. If we ever get snow again (fingers crossed), hit it hard when the sky is blue, the sun is shining, and the eves are dripping.


----------



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

I may have that. I hunt island lake and proud lake. Pretty sure island lake has some swampy areas. Any chance the old gravel pit in island lake would be good?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

For some reason almost EVERY gravel pit I have ever seen had rabbits in them, but your shots will be limited due to the hills the rabbits will use to evade you...my biased opinion though is to get a beagle or two and hunt behind them...you won't regret it!!!


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Wait for a nice snow too u can see if there are rabbit in the area before u go pushin throw all that thick stuff. Fence rows work good too. I like mid day after snow, catch em sunnin themselves
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rabbit... did somebody say rabbit?


----------



## Michigan hunter44 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm new to rabbit and squirrel hunting and I wondering if anyone else out there uses a slingshot for squirrels and rabbits and if you do please tell me techinuqes on aiming, how you hunt rabbits and squirrels,


----------

